# Spied: Could this Brawny R8 Test Mule Indicate New ultra GT Offering?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're not sure what to make of this R8 GT-based test mule spotted at the Nurburgring yesterday. Clearly the car is a factory mule and clearly it's been upgraded. Here's a quick rundown of the changes we spot.

•*Bigger racing-style front chin spoiler
•*Front and rear fender flaps indicating a likely wider track
•*Small Gurney flaps on rear to each side of spoiler
•*Large Gurney flap on rear wing
•*Non Audi factory wheels, instead modular for wider application

Clearly some of these elements are a bit tacked on, especially those fender flaps, so we doubt this R8 is sporting final production changes if it is a production R8 at all. 










*So What Is It?* 
To be honest, we're not exactly sure. On one hand, this could be an R8 GT plus or ultra, lighter in weight and higher in performance than even the currently ultimate R8 GT.

Though quattro GmbH has worked on development and assembly of some Audi racecars like the R8 LMS and TT RS GT4, this doesn't look like a racecar to us and rather a seriously edgy road car.










The last possibility is that this is some sort of prototype, and by prototype we mean something that doesn't directly effect the current R8. * This could be a drivetrain mule or it could be further testing and evaluation of the partial carbon fiber prototype chassis that Audi had developed and we reported on back in April. *

Whatever the case, this R8 certainly looks the business rounding the Nurburgring. We'll make sure to ask about it when we see key Audi executives at Le Mans next month. Check out even more photos of this car via the link below.

* Photo Gallery: R8 GT ultra Test Mule *

* Full Story: Audi R8 FRP Prototype *


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Engine wise this car have no secrets because the rear hatch window is clear.

Could be a testmule for the next generation R8.


----------

